# gordon hartshorne



## gordon hartshorne (Nov 23, 2007)

Chris Isherwood & myself wld like to contact Capt dave Lumbard and Mr Alec Clifford. re SS.Texaco Rotterdam 1976. e-mail contact via PM in the first instance(Read)

_Edited to remove email address by Marconi Sahib_


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Gordon to SN. Good luck with your search and bon voyage.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Gordon.
Email addresses can lead to spam problems so we always edit them out.
There is the Personal Message (PM) system for such initial contacts.


----------

